# Crew Wanted For TBC Tournament



## bertram (Jun 18, 2008)

We're entered and have 2 spots open for someone who is interested, capable, and willing to share costs/winnings equally. Here's a link to the tournament. http://www.texasbillfishchampionship.com/ We're running a 45-foot yacht, with a licensed captain, mate, and all the gear. We've been fishing the local tournaments for about 5 years. We've won some and lost some. Either way, we'll fish hard and have a great time. PM me if interested.


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*TCD tournament*

What is estimated total cost? How many people total on your team?


----------



## bertram (Jun 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## bertram (Jun 18, 2008)

One spot left.


----------



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

We will be fishing it now sorry couldn't get on with y'all hope y'all find crew


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

bigd_lvn99 said:


> What is estimated total cost? How many people total on your team?


Please PM me details...


----------

